# The icons on my desktop are not normal..



## Geek49 (Aug 4, 2006)

Well.. I think I definetelly have some kind of Malware, Spyware, Ad-Aware, Trojan, or Virus, or something, because the icons on my desktop do not look normal and how they use to look. The icons on my desktop all have shadows under the images, and but before, it was never like that. A while back, I downloaded an Emulator off the internet and it gave me a huge load of viruses, spyware, ad-aware, malware, and trojans. So I think my computer has this problem caused by that, but after I downloaded that emulator, I deleted it right away, and I did a McAfee Virus Scan, an E-Wido Scan, a Spy-Bot Search & Destroy scan + immunized, an Ad-Aware scan, a Clean-Up Scan, a WinSockXPFix scan, I did a Ram Booster Optimization, a Registry Mechanic Scan, ATF-Cleaner Scan, CWShredder Scan, then I did a Disk Cleanup, then I did a Disk Defragmentor, then I did an Error-Checking for my Hardrive and checked both boxes under Options, and I emptied my Recycle Bin, and I did this all in Safe Mode: Networking Mode. Now, everything is okay now, upsept I have this 1 problem with my desktop icons. How do I fix this problem?

Here is an image of my desktop: http://img241.imageshack.us/img241/115/2221yu7.png


----------



## Changeling (Nov 7, 2005)

Yea I noticed that on my desktop I just ignore it (I like the effect)

Try this

Start/control panel/system/advanced (tab) performance settings.

I use "let windows decide whats best...."


----------



## Flatiron (Sep 25, 2005)

Tranparent Icons. 
Start / Control Panel
Performance and Maintenance(if in Category View)
System / Advanced Tab 
under Performance click on Settings / Visual Effects Tab
put a check next to
"Use drop down shadows for icon labels on the desktop"
Apply / Ok 

If this still doesn't work, right-click on the desktop >
point to Arrange Icons By >
and make sure that "Lock Web Items on Desktop" is un-checked.

If you have Desktop settings set to "Lock Desktop Items"
you can't remove the background color.
It can be checked here too,
Right click on desktop / Properties / Desktop Tab /
Customize Desktop button / Web Tab
and take the check out of "Lock Desktop Items"
Ok / Apply / Ok

Also, if you have ever right clicked on an item and clicked
"Set as desktop item..." then this may be the problem. You need to make
sure that they are not selected. Do this by going to Control Panel /
Display / Desktop tab / then selcting "Customize Desktop".
Click on the Web tab and make sure none are selected.

Hope this works.
------------------
PC Magazine: XP Desktop Icon Labels Lose Transparency
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,1895,1828916,00.asp

Desktop icons and icon labels may not display background transparency
or the drop shadow effect
http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;305117 

How to Change the Font, Size, and Colors of Desktop Items
http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;310543&Product=winxp 

Microsoft Windows XP - Arrange your desktop icons
http://www.microsoft.com/resources/...docs/en-us/display_desktop_icons_arrange.mspx

XP's Tweak UI tool gives users more options
http://techrepublic.com.com/5100-6329_11-1051444-2.html


----------



## Geek49 (Aug 4, 2006)

okay. i tried everything that you guys told me. and the only thing that worked is the last solution that was submitted at the bottom of Flatiron2's Post. Thank you.


----------

